# Olde tyme bulldogge vs old english bulldog



## Sarah Marks (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping you can help me out as I can't seem to find an answer anywhere!

Is the olde tyme bulldogge the same breed as the old english bulldog? Or are there differences?

My family would like a dog that can keep up with walks and exercise but can also relax at home too. Any advice appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a caravan on the Gower peninsula which we spend the holidays in,There is a lady who visits a few times a year she has 2 olde tyme bulldogs and a staffy,the 2 bulldogs are amazing great personalities and very dog friendly,this lady walks for hours with her 3 dogs around the Gower,they also have no health problems associated with the English bulldog,they are so well behaved she can leave them for a few hours in her caravan whilst she goes out for a meal etc with no problem


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Technically the Old Tyme is a crossbreed at the moment as its a result of deliberate outcrossing of bulldogs to create a more "old fashioned" breed type compared to the more extreme modern English Bulldog. As a result the English Bulldog is recognised by the Kennel Club, but the Old Tyme isn't. That means it can be harder to weed out a proper breeder than a KC registered one. 

There are plenty of both in rescue centres, albeit they may already be displaying bulldog related health issues. 

A properly bred English Bulldog should be able to breath and be very active, they shouldn't have a ton of wrinkles, audible breathing or snoring that you so commonly see. A responsible English Bully breeder will know this. 

I would start with Kennel Club registered breeders of English Bulldogs and their listed breed rescues and work out from there


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

bunnygeek said:


> Technically the Old Tyme is a crossbreed at the moment as its a result of deliberate outcrossing of bulldogs to create a more "old fashioned" breed type compared to the more extreme modern English Bulldog. As a result the English Bulldog is recognised by the Kennel Club, but the Old Tyme isn't. That means it can be harder to weed out a proper breeder than a KC registered one.
> 
> There are plenty of both in rescue centres, albeit they may already be displaying bulldog related health issues.
> 
> ...


I disagree.

By their very design, English bulldogs are a mess.










No doubt there are some breeders out there producing less extreme dogs, but they are very much in the minority.
Looking at what is rewarded in the show ring (specifically for bulldogs) probably tells you all you need to know about the state of the breed, and getting a responsibly bred, off standard outcross is far better than supporting the normalisation of snorting and grunting as breathing (have you ever met a typical bulldog that breathes like a lab?), the perpetuation of features that are detrimental to the wellbeing of the dog, the further production of dogs that require surgery to exist comfortably, and the continuation and public acceptability of dogs that look like this...










When these are alternatives;


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

I didn't mean to say that English Bulldogs are better than Old Tyme, the current English Bulldog breed standard is an utter car crash. More that at least they have a KC breed listing so are a good starting point to find either better English Bulldog breeders breeding for dogs with an actual nose, or may know reputable Old Tyme breeders.


----------



## Tyranade (Dec 26, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> I disagree.
> 
> By their very design, English bulldogs are a mess.
> 
> ...


What breed is the one in the top picture of the alternative breeds?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyranade said:


> What breed is the one in the top picture of the alternative breeds?


Supposedly an Olde English Bulldogge type
Have a look into Leavitt bulldogs, or if you're on Facebook, join the CRUFFA group - there's a number of people striving for healthier dogs that could hopefully point you in the right direction of a breeder breeding for health, functional structure, muzzle length and less extreme wrinkles


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Bluejay beat me to it... check out the Leavitt bulldog. Not only need for a much better phenotype but the club are very strict on health testing. Fab dogs.


----------



## Tyranade (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you! I always loved the temperament of the English Bulldog but would not buy a dog of the current constitution. Absolutely love how the Bulldog in that picture look. I’m joining those FB pages!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2019)

Sarah Marks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me out as I can't seem to find an answer anywhere!
> 
> ...


Did you find the bulldog you were looking for?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I met an olde time bulldog in the park the other day, gorgeous little thing. Leggy, active, lean and looked super healthy!


----------



## Roony123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarah Marks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me out as I can't seem to find an answer anywhere!
> 
> ...





Tyranade said:


> Thank you! I always loved the temperament of the English Bulldog but would not buy a dog of the current constitution. Absolutely love how the Bulldog in that picture look. I'm joining those FB pages!


Hi i own an old english bulldog shes my first had rottweilers all my adult life this breed are stubborn sassy and loveable i couldnt imagine not having her shes super fit and athletic shes 30 weeks and weighs 25kg stands at about 13 inch she will be around 40 kg and and stand about 15 inch full grown


----------



## Roony123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sarah Marks said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me out as I can't seem to find an answer anywhere!
> 
> ...


My old english bulldog 30 week 25 kg super fit and very healthy will prob make 40 kg and stand about 15 inch great breed but only buy from a reputable breeder there are loads of pages on facebook join New England Bulldog Breed Register ...tonnes of info and breeders to talk to


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

She is beautiful


----------



## Roony123 (Oct 24, 2014)

niamh123 said:


> She is beautiful


So are youre English bulls always loved the look of them not a very common dog which i like also


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Mine are English Bull Terrier's


----------



## Roony123 (Oct 24, 2014)

niamh123 said:


> Mine are English Bull Terrier's


Obviously


----------

